# New slingshot hunter



## Bad Company (Aug 12, 2011)

Just started shooting slingshots again and plan to start hunting with one this year. I'll be shootin at doves, ducks and squirrels. I've been practicing everyday and look forward to gettin my first kill with a slingshot. Any advice for huntin ducks with a slingshot would be much appreciated as this will be my main goal to start. I'm an avid waterfowler and look forward to the challenge.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy the forum! -- Tex


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.
I can't give advice on ducks with a slingshot because that would be a BIG fine here in Washington state maybe nation wide? 
Other critters require strong bands 3/8 or larger ammo and head shots to dispatch properly. So practice on some hanging bottle caps and hunt responsibly (we promote responsible and legal hunting on our forum)
Nice to have you aboard.


----------



## Bad Company (Aug 12, 2011)

I had no idea hunting ducks with a slingshot would be illegal if using steel balls. I'll have to look into it. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Bad Company (Aug 12, 2011)

after doing a little research I've found that by Federal law it's legal, also, the state regulations doesn't mention anything about it being illegal. I will call the wildlife commision on monday to find out for sure. I'm glad you mentioned this as I didn't really think about the legalities of it. Seems like you almost need an attorney with you to hunt waterfowl these days.


----------



## Gregor-Y (Aug 10, 2011)

In France its classified like poaching ...


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Here, there's a general consensus, that when shooting any game, you go for what we call, shots to the 'vitals'. This being the head and chest area, not the breeding parts, as it's the best way to ensure a clean kill. Otherwise, maybe start feeding them bread?


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I have taken several ducks. As always, head shots are a sure thing, but a tough target. I have dropped several ducks within 15yards with shots to the vitals and .44 lead. I always try to get a quartering shot to avoid the wings, as they impede penetration. I generally aim for the base of the neck where it meets the body and they expire quickly. A good dog or a boat is a must!


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i would advise a head shot with lead balls, i have shot many of ducks over the past couple of years,
heres a quick look at what a gamekeeper catapult and 12mm lead balls can do -- gamekeeper john









this video contains a duck being shot !!!!!! if you dont like it dont watch it !!!!


----------



## Bad Company (Aug 12, 2011)

awesome video gamekeeper, you popped that head good. Flippinout, do you have any input on the legalities of shooting waterfowl in NC with a slingshot? I was "supposed" to hear back from a wildlife official, but you know how that goes. I've winged so many ducks with a shotgun and steel shot that I dont see how I could do much worse with a slingshot as far as cripples go. Where do yall get your lead balls from? Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

gamekeeper john said:


> i would advise a head shot with lead balls, i have shot many of ducks over the past couple of years,
> heres a quick look at what a gamekeeper catapult and 12mm lead balls can do -- gamekeeper john
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that was a perfect shot! Instant kill. Great meal I bet too. THanks for posting that vid, I have not seen that one yet.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Ideally, that is the way all hunting kills should be made. I know we do not always meet the ideal, but we should strive for that.

As for lead balls, I cast my own using Lee moulds made for black powder shooting. I also have moulds that were made for casting fishing weights. You can get moulds on-line or probably at your local gun shop. If you do not mind spending a bit of money, your local gun shop may carry lead balls in various calibers ... I have some from Speer from years ago ... not sure if they are still available.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I use steel, 9.44 works fine.


----------

